# Hand made wooden swords for Grandson's Christmas



## paulrtools (Jan 6, 2012)

I had made my six year old grandson a wood Knife for a Halloween costume and he informed me he needed more weapons for Christmas. He and I sat down and drew a bunch of swords and I started making them on Thanksgiving break. By the day before Christmas I had more handmade weapons/swords than I like to admit. This what started out as a ninja sword and ended up two Katans, sheaths, and a stand. It seems like this is how all of my projects go. The wood is purple heart and maple from the scrap pile. The metal is stainless and brass which I made in my home shop.


----------



## paulrtools (Jan 6, 2012)

Second set of weapons which started out as a single wooden folding locking knife and ended up as four. I figured since he is a junior he might give his dad ( my son ) one, he didn't.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow! That's incredible work!


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Now those are just too cool...and the detail is awesome!!! My little boy would love those but even if I had that kinda skill, he'd probably chop his little sisters arm off or something!!

Do you have a laser machine or something? How are you doing those little intricate details?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Awesome work! Mrs & Jr also think the pocket knives are great too!

~tom


----------



## TxDade (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow, those turned out really nice! I especially like the folding ones. :yes: Very neat idea. Bet he really loves those! Great work!


----------



## paulrtools (Jan 6, 2012)

A friend does have a laser which he let me use for the little detail.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Those are Awesome. Great Craftsmanship I can't let my future Ninjas see this thread. Really Neat

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## paulrtools (Jan 6, 2012)

You can't have swords without pirate swords. This started out as one, but the pattern I made looked as good as the final blade so I had to make two. I drew up the hand guard and had a local shop water-jet it out of brass then I bent it on a big pipe. These blades are some old oak I had laying around.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Man you can Quit your day job. There's your new Business and you enjoy it to boot. Awesome Work

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## paulrtools (Jan 6, 2012)

Once started I could not stop. Had some maple boards glued together and made the shield out of it. A friend gave me some spalted pecan chunks from a tree that fell in his yard for the handle and some more purple heart for the hand guard.


----------



## TxDade (Dec 29, 2011)

I see you posted more pictures, I should have waited... Ok, now I really like those thick Pirate swards, those are really cool looking. :thumbsup: Well, wait a minute.. I cant seem to make my mind up :blink: I guess I really like them all! Great job, they all turned out really great... fantastic idea! Thanks for posting those!


----------



## paulrtools (Jan 6, 2012)

Almost forgot about these two. The best thing about the Rambo knife was the sheath. I got to learn how to do a little leather work. It was easier than I expected with the sewing awl I purchased from Hobby Lobby when I purchase a pack of scrap leather with a piece big enough for the sheath. The gun was a laser free pattern I found on the Internet from Lazzer Buzz (lucky to have a friend with a laser). He has some cool stuff for the laser. I made more than one so the grandson and I would have something to do together after Christmas. The best thing of all was the treasure hunt. He had so much stuff it would not fit under the tree. I made 7 authentic treasure maps from the Grinch Pirate each leading to a new treasure and another map. By the end he was shaking he was so into it and glad to get the pirates swords so they could not get their bounty back. What was the funniest he would not leave anything where he found it and had to bring everything with him to the next spot so the pirate wouldn’t steel it back.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

You have got to be the coolest grandpa out there, to make those for your grandson, and then give them to him like you did.... 

All those "weapons" are wicked-awesome, and I hope your grandson really enjoys them. I personally probably wouldn't want to give them up, with the pride I would have in making them, but like you said, it is a fun thing that you and your grandson are enjoying together.

mastershand had a good point, though. I'm sure you could probably sell some of those at a craft show or ebay.

Fabian


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wow. I missed this one. Glad I got to see this. Very nice work. Almost realistic.


----------



## Ostie (Dec 19, 2010)

Totally awesome! Your talent is unbelievable.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Great work shown above.

However, if this thread is spread too widely somebody is going to complain that making swords for grandchildren is sending a wrong messagel Maybe these people should get a message of a different kind.

George


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> However, if this thread is spread too widely somebody is going to complain that making swords for grandchildren is sending a wrong messagel Maybe these people should get a message of a different kind.
> George


Always the grumpy old man...


Once again, terrific work!

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------

